# Is maltitol safe during breastfeeding?



## SoBlessed (May 17, 2006)

My husband brought home some cookies he purchased at Whole Foods and I mindlessly ate a ton of them...Turns out they are sugar-free, with something called maltitol as the sugar substitute. Does anyone know if maltitol is safe when one is breastfeeding? Think I will pump and dump the rest of the evening just in case, but I have no idea how long it will take this ingredient to metabolise. Is anyone familiar with this stuff? Just wish they would use stevia!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I couldn't find anything saying it isn't. Here's some info on it: www.caloriecontrol.org/maltitol.html


----------

